
AI in China - manneshiva
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gk6mxKXKTk
======
manneshiva
A news agency in China uses an AI news anchor.

The speed at which China seems to be adopting and implementing the latest deep
learning technology into everyday life is truly astounding. There is no doubt
it is going to be one of the top countries contending for the world leader in
AI in the next decade or so.

